# Menus not working...



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi,

I've just upgraded from the original disk (40Gb) to a Samsung Spinpoint (250Gb) and used Hinsdale's instructions [Section 10, UPGRADE CONFIGURATION #3: From: Any Single Drive TiVo To: New A and New B Drive |or| New Single Larger A Drive (Slow option - preserves setup, season passes, etc. and recordings) ]

However, when I put the new drive back into my TiVo and start up, the Main menu doesn't work... I can't navigate through the options or select any of them. TiVo is definitely running [in some state] as I can telnet and ftp to it, and access my TivoWeb pages. Also, the 'Live TV' button on the remote works as does the 'Program Guide' button.

If I tail -f the /var/log/tvlog I see lots of the following:

Apr 8 10:51:39 (none) ClipCache[141]: 0x3001425c in Entry(), thread 141
Apr 8 10:51:40 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[145]: Lost VBI lock
Apr 8 10:52:11 (none) last message repeated 266 times
Apr 8 10:53:31 (none) last message repeated 332 times
Apr 8 10:54:09 (none) last message repeated 57 times
Apr 8 10:54:10 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[145]: CHECK_VIDEO_LOCK took too lon
g: 43
Apr 8 10:54:10 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[145]: Lost VBI lock
Apr 8 10:54:34 (none) last message repeated 216 times
Apr 8 10:54:34 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[145]: CHECK_VIDEO_LOCK took too lon
g: 58
Apr 8 10:54:34 (none) TmkMediaswitch::Trace[145]: Lost VBI lock
Apr 8 10:55:05 (none) last message repeated 268 times

Anyone got any ideas about this one?

Thanks,
Gino


----------



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

Now I'm worried... where exactly should the recorded programs reside on the filesystem? If I look in /etc/fstab I only see

/dev/hda4 / ext2 ro 1 1
/dev/hda9 /var ext2 rw 1 2
/dev/hda8 swap swap defaults 0 0

and if I run a df -h, I get

Filesystem Size Used Avail Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda4 124M 16M 102M 13% /
/dev/hda9 124M 11M 106M 10% /var

making me wonder where all the remaining disk is...

[TivoWeb reports the following

Space Used - 227503 MB	
By Name	7	11264 MB	5.0%	9:17:14	
Bookmark	1	3944 MB	1.7%	1:31:16	
Season Pass	7	7717 MB	3.4%	6:20:12	
Live Cache	1	1632 MB	0.7%	0:38:17	
Total	16	24557 MB	10.8%	17:46:59	
Free Space - Medium	-	202946 MB	89.2%	167:04:18	
Deleted	6	5961 MB	2.6%	4:54:33

so I'm just getting more and more confused...]

Thanks for any help,
Gino


----------



## LampyDave (Sep 4, 2003)

Did you upgrade the kernel as well?

Have a search for 

LBA48 

on the forums. The standard TiVo can't see more than 137GB. I see some reading in your future


----------



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks LampyDave,

I ran the copykern tool right at the end... after performing the mfsbackup and mfsrestore - everything _seemed_ to go fine [pretty much in line with what is mentioned in Steve Conrad's upgrade diary - http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html ], and seeing as TivoWeb reports that there is free space of

[Free Space - Medium	-	202946 MB	89.2%	167:04:18]

167 hours, I'm guessing the big disk is being recognised.

So the reason the menus are not working is the thing that is really worrying me at the moment.

Cheers,
Gino


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

FalseNeutral said:


> However, when I put the new drive back into my TiVo and start up, the Main menu doesn't work...


I'm not an expert at this upgrade thing, but it sounds to me like you may have actually messed-up the upgrade somehow. I think you may have missed off one of the necessary 'switches', hence the missing menus.

Of course, it could be something else completely


----------



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

cwaring said:


> I'm not an expert at this upgrade thing, but it sounds to me like you may have actually messed-up the upgrade somehow. I think you may have missed off one of the necessary 'switches', hence the missing menus.


Could have happened like that, sure....

The command I used was

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdd | mfsrestore -s 300 -xzpi - dev/dha

Does that look sensible to you?



cwaring said:


> Of course, it could be something else completely


Quite...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh 'eck! Don't ask me  I rarely do the "whole disk transfer" like that. I usually do a backup then restore, and don't copy the programmes. I'm sure someone who knows this stuff will be along shortly


----------



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

cwaring said:


> Oh 'eck! Don't ask me  I rarely do the "whole disk transfer" like that. I usually do a backup then restore, and don't copy the programmes. I'm sure someone who knows this stuff will be along shortly


Whoops. Sorry. 

If there's a next time, I'll probably go the way you suggest and bin the programmes :up:


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

FalseNeutral said:


> The command I used was
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdd | mfsrestore -s 300 -xzpi - dev/dha


I hope that was a typo. Not certain of the exact command switches but the end bit should be

- /dev/hda
not
- dev/dha

Mike


----------



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

mike0151 said:


> I hope that was a typo. Not certain of the exact command switches but the end bit should be
> 
> - /dev/hda
> not
> ...


 Well spotted - it was a typo...


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Might not be the problem but are you certain that the swapfile was actually initialized properly when you did the copykern? ISTR some people had problems with it not working properly first time. What does the TiVoWeb Info page show for the swap size?

I checked the Hinsdale guide and the command line switches look OK to me.

BTW the recordings are held in the MFS database areas which are not directly visible at the Linux level.

Mike


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

FalseNeutral said:


> The command I used was
> 
> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdd | mfsrestore -s 300 -xzpi - dev/dha


I would have used the -r4 switch as well, but that shouldn't be causing your problem as the drive is < 320gb.

However, 167 hours is not right for a fully expanded 250gb drive - you should be seeing around 298 at Basic quality, so it sounds like the restore command was not done with LBA48 support. What MFSTools CD did you use for the actual copy? I always use the Version 1.0 CD from PTVUpgrade.


----------



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

blindlemon said:


> I would have used the -r4 switch as well, but that shouldn't be causing your problem as the drive is < 320gb.
> 
> However, 167 hours is not right for a fully expanded 250gb drive - you should be seeing around 298 at Basic quality, so it sounds like the restore command was not done with LBA48 support. What MFSTools CD did you use for the actual copy? I always use the Version 1.0 CD from PTVUpgrade.


Thanks for that sanity check.

I downloaded the ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso to use for this job, but I took it from here 
http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/images/ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso
and that version is over 11 Megs, compared to the 3.2 Meg version on tivoheaven...

Anyway, I'll have a go with the smaller version now.

Cheers,
Gino


----------



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

mike0151 said:


> Might not be the problem but are you certain that the swapfile was actually initialized properly when you did the copykern? ISTR some people had problems with it not working properly first time. What does the TiVoWeb Info page show for the swap size?
> 
> I checked the Hinsdale guide and the command line switches look OK to me.
> 
> ...


I checked the swapfile size; TivoWeb reports it as SwapTotal: 307192 kB, which looks ok to me.

Thanks for the additional info re: location of the recordings.

Cheers,
Gino


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

FalseNeutral said:


> [...]compared to the 3.2 Meg version on tivoheaven...


Interesting.

The file should be the same as the one you previously downloaded - I've just checked. Size is 11.5mb.


----------



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

blindlemon said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The file should be the same as the one you previously downloaded - I've just checked. Size is 11.5mb.


Just tried downloading it again; this time it's reported as 11.5 Megs. :up:


----------



## FalseNeutral (Jul 3, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their suggestions - the upgrade seems ok now...

Basically, I took blindlemon's advice and took a fresh backup of my original 40Gb drive and restored that to my 250Gb upgrade drive - rather than try to do both parts in one go using mfsbackup | mfsrestore.

Thanks again.
Gino
:up:


----------

